# Books on Holiness and Worldliness



## FenderPriest (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey folks,

I'm looking for book recommendations (from the most obvious to the most obscure) on the subjects of Holiness and Worldliness. In looking at the things the Lord has been kind to continually bring to my attention in this past year, worldliness (the putting off of the flesh) and holiness (the putting on of Christ) are the two areas that rise to the to the top of what I think the Lord would want me to give special study to in this coming year. (Though of course these are important areas to give attention to anyways!) So, at the moment I'm looking to compile a list of book (new and old) that would help me in this pursuit in this next year. I appreciate any suggestions you have - though I don't necessarily promise to get them _all!_

Kindly yours,


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 12, 2009)

_The Godly Man's Picture_ by Thomas Watson.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 12, 2009)

Holiness J.C. Ryle


----------



## BlueVark (Dec 12, 2009)

"The Holiness of God" by R. C. Sproul is a real classic.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 12, 2009)

Pursuit of Holiness by Jerry Bridges

Mortification of Sin by John Owen

Owen is online FREE


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 12, 2009)

I second Watson, Ryle, Sproul, Owen, and BridgesI also recommend (with discernment) 
Intoxicated with Babylon by Steve Gallagher 
I did not agree with everything he said and his theology is suspect at times but the book is convicting and teamed with Ryle it totally changed the way I see Holiness and worldliness


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 12, 2009)

The Path of True Godliness by Willem Teelinck. It's a modern translations of a Dutch Reformer. It is very deep and thorough. I have only about 25 pages left and I highly recommend it. Get if from Reformation Heritage books here. The Path of True Godliness - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## Soonerborn (Dec 12, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> The Path of True Godliness by Willem Teelinck. It's a modern translations of a Dutch Reformer. It is very deep and thorough. I have only about 25 pages left and I highly recommend it. Get if from Reformation Heritage books here. The Path of True Godliness - Reformation Heritage Books



I 2nd this book. I am now reading it and have found it most profitable.


----------



## Nebrexan (Dec 12, 2009)

I read a good review of this book somewhere and added it to my wish list.

Worldliness: Resisting the Seduction of a Fallen World: C.J. Mahaney: 9781433502804: Christianbook.com


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Although it is not explicitly dominated by the topic of holiness, it is very much implicit in 
_My Utmost for His Highest_ by Oswald Chambers.

Few books apart from Scripture will focus your mind, thoughts and desires on our Holy, Triune God than this devotional formatted book.


----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2009)

If you have Watson's book, J C Ryle's and John Owen's, you need very little else. However, I would add Walter Marshall's The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification. Also available at RHB The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification - Reformation Heritage Books This book is also a good one on Holiness: Practical Godliness: The Ornament of All Religion - Reformation Heritage Books

-----Added 12/12/2009 at 10:32:49 EST-----

You also mentioned worldliness. THE BEST book I have yet come across is Jeremiah Burrough's A Treatise on Worldly-Mindedness. The best book you'll ever read on the subject. I guarantee it. Available at RHB.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Dec 13, 2009)

Amazon.com: Holiness: Its Nature, Hindrances, Difficulties, and Roots (9781598562224): J. C. Ryle: Books


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 13, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> Although it is not explicitly dominated by the topic of holiness, it is very much implicit in
> _My Utmost for His Highest_ by Oswald Chambers.
> 
> Few books apart from Scripture will focus your mind, thoughts and desires on our Holy, Triune God than this devotional formatted book.



Scott: I notice you mention this in some posts. Do you endorse all OC says? I have this book, but must read it and glean the truth from the entire sanctification, Keswick, 2nd blessing theology he believed.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Amazing Grace said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> > Although it is not explicitly dominated by the topic of holiness, it is very much implicit in
> ...



My familiarity with Mr. Chambers' writings has been the devotional and a book, _If You will Ask_.

Only now am I becoming aware of his association with "Keswick" and the Arminian influence of that. He was, however, Baptist, converted under Mr. Spurgeon and appears to have been used by God to bear much good fruit, both during his life and after.

Maybe there is theology there that needs to be better assessed, particularly were he to be taken as a source of theology.

For practical help in devotions or understanding the power of prayer, these writings have been profoundly helpful.


----------

